# garage problems



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Right, so new house has my first ever garage (lucky to have a double) moved in in the summer and sorted it ou around a month ago, last few days ive noticed when i go in at night the floor is wet as are my weights etc.......... the car can also be covered in dew. any ideas on how to sort this (cheap as possible if thats the case) 

thanks in advance


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

when you say wet, do you mean a layer of water or just dampness?
if this is a new house, would it still be under some sort of builders guarantee?

I would start with the builders first and see if they can sort the problem out before you start laying out your hard earned cash


----------



## 7and911 (Mar 2, 2014)

is it only on the floor? any leak? How about the roof, is it insulated (condensation can drip down if no good roof insulation). did you measure the humidity?


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

With the humidity as high as it is this time of year, you will get damp on cold surfaces.
As soon as the temperature drops overnight, water damp will be formed and set on the coldest parts first.
Metal objects like your car, your weights will attract as the are the first cold objects, so is the floor.
Solution is to ventilate constant (extraction fan) 
Heat or place dehumidifier in the room, keep in mind that many don't work under a certain temperature (4/5 degrees and below) 
Cheapest is probably to force vent the garage with fans, most expensive to heat and dehumidify ( you wil be surprised how quick your cars dries as added benefit)


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

yeh sorry its damp, condensation no leaks etc or dripping roof, it doesn't happen all the time. I placed foam strip at the bottom of the garage door to stop leaves being blown in all the time but there are still gaps (small i admit) is this not helping? 

It's pretty much a storage only and weights area so as long as theres no damage i wont worry then too much and take it thats how it is come winter time.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Cold metal + warm, moist air in an enclosed space = condensation.

Easiest way to minimise it is to improve ventilation.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

so i take it it is pretty normal? i will try and make things better just worried there was something really wrong


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

It is just condensation. Especially if you put a damp r wet car in the garage. 

I have literally just opened all the doors and windows in my garage to get rid. Both cars went in wet and dripped on the floor. Warm air contains a hugh level of moisture. Hits sold floor. Mine are soaking. I use a sponge mop to even out the damp so it dries quicker in the through breeze. Mine will be dry in a couple of hours.


----------



## Sean15 (Jan 13, 2016)

Did the builder not use breathable roofing membrane ,underlay. Maybe fit a roof tile vent.


----------

